# Backup camera for plow truck with spreader



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Love my spreader (Tornado) but backing up with it in the truck can make plowing a nightmare in some lots. Wondering if any of you have installed a back up camera to the back somewhere?? I had one a few years ago on the license plate but wont be able to put the new one there so will need to mount it to the spreader itself. Any ideas??


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

I have installed a cheap wireless to my vbox. it works great and I have not bent anything the last 3 years. i spent 60$ on it.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice, where did you mount the camera?? Did you add a connection for when the spreader is removed??


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Try here www.rearviewsafety.com a lot of us on here have bought from them. Great products but buy the one with night vision and heated. There are a lot of ways to mount them, mine is under my dump insert. I have mounted to the top of my other spreader. Do a serch for back up camera's there is more than one thread about this subject.

Mike


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

They work great, cant double post pics so heres the thread

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98043


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

oops, sorry I didn't catch that in my search so thanks for sending it along. I actually just received one as a gift, likely cheaper and although it is wireless, it comes with a signal booster and night vision. I will install it and document for those looking for a cheaper alternative. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I was at the parts store the other day getting some stuff, seen a display for rear cameras....I thought huh...that would be a good idea, but how do I keep the ice, snow off it? heated cameras? I may have to check that out!


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I always thought that was a great idea but figured snow and road crud would hinder the view.


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

I did have one on my other plow truck for a few years and it worked great. The snow was never a problem. Once or twice a night I would give it a quick wipe with my thumb on the way by. I've seen that some of them come with heat buy honestly I never had a problem that would require heat.


----------



## Dagwood (Jan 26, 2011)

I just got one that I use on the rear and the front of my skid loader. It's portable & doesn't have to be hooked up to your wiring. I've also used it with the camper and the boat when I didn't have Mama along. It's the Swift Hitch SH01 & I found it at wirelessbackupcamerareviews.com


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

stackmaster;1210436 said:


> Nice, where did you mount the camera?? Did you add a connection for when the spreader is removed??


I mounted it in a crease that helped angle the camera down. I did add connectors to remove it when I take the salter off.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Did you ever mount a camera to it? Just picked up a poly caster so i'm looking to see how someone else did it


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

flykelley;1210499 said:


> Try here www.rearviewsaftey.com a lot of us on here have bought from them. Great products but buy the one with night vision and heated. There are a lot of ways to mount them, mine is under my dump insert. I have mounted to the top of my other spreader. Do a serch for back up camera's there is more than one thread about this subject.
> 
> Mike


I have a 3 camera setup from them with heated cameras. Used them for the last 3 winters without a problem. Getting 2 more sets for my trucks this year.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

maelawncare;1657182 said:


> I have a 3 camera setup from them with heated cameras. Used them for the last 3 winters without a problem. Getting 2 more sets for my trucks this year.


I just did some searching on here yesterday and that setup seemed to be the most preferred, so last night I ordered it. total of 308 shipped and I cant wait to get it installed on the back of my polycaster


----------

